# Who has ridden the blue line or red line in Chicago



## HoneyNut (Jul 6, 2021)

I'd like to go on vacation but not if I have to have a covid test (maybe they aren't as horrid as they look, but they sound horrid, also, in an overseas vacation itinerary I was looking at they charged $100 for the test), so I was looking at Chicago as a possibility.  
I read that a person can take the Blue Line from the airport to downtown Chicago, and I saw an airbnb room that was $47 a night that was a few minutes walk from the Red Line.
Has anyone vacationed in Chicago and taken those Red and Blue Lines?  Are they easy to find and navigate?  Do you think it is possible to spend a week in Chicago and see things without a car?


----------



## Irwin (Jul 6, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I'd like to go on vacation but not if I have to have a covid test (maybe they aren't as horrid as they look, but they sound horrid, also, in an overseas vacation itinerary I was looking at they charged $100 for the test), so I was looking at Chicago as a possibility.
> I read that a person can take the Blue Line from the airport to downtown Chicago, and I saw an airbnb room that was $47 a night that was a few minutes walk from the Red Line.
> Has anyone vacationed in Chicago and taken those Red and Blue Lines?  Are they easy to find and navigate?  Do you think it is possible to spend a week in Chicago and see things without a car?


My wife and I went to Chicago around ten years ago and rode the trains. I don't remember which ones, though. It was very easy to find our way around. The only problem we had was when we were leaving Chicago and taking the train to the airport, some people stole my wife's wallet. They burst into the crowded train, bumped into her and stole her wallet out of her purse without her noticing, and then left the train saying they were going to find a less crowded car. That was all within a few seconds.

So, when you go to Chicago or any major city, keep your valuables in a money belt. And watch for stray bullets.


----------



## Victor (Jul 7, 2021)

I live near there and have taken red and blue lines numerous times. Blue line is safer than red. The further south you go the more potential for danger or unpleasantness. Yes the blue line from Ohare goes through downtown called the Loop here and to western suburbs. So exit at a stop with names of presidents then take a bus or walk. Avoid walking at night especially alone. Red line riders are typically minorities. Thefts occur so do not reveal anything of any value not even nice jewelry.  People are friendly and okay with tourists. Good luck


----------



## Victor (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes you can see chicago without a car easily.  Train The El here are easy to see.  except check that the place is open because of covid. Beaches are usually open. Baseball games are open. Hot dogs. Pizza and beef sandwiches are hot here


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*I would skip the Red and Blue Lines, particularly in the hot and humid summertime, and spend the extra money for a taxi or Uber. More expensive but safe and convenient and saves time. Indulge...you're on vacation! Metra (the commuter rail line) is a good alternative too. 

Chicago is a city of neighborhoods so be sure to check out these vibrant areas and don't confine yourself to downtown.*


----------



## Been There (Jul 7, 2021)

Stay out of the parks. West and East Garfield Parks and Washington Park are all very dangerous. The city as a whole is dangerous. Even the areas where crime is low is dangerous and the crime rate is higher than most other cities. It has only gotten worse the past several months.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 9, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I'd like to go on vacation but not if I have to have a covid test (maybe they aren't as horrid as they look, but they sound horrid, also, in an overseas vacation itinerary I was looking at they charged $100 for the test), so I was looking at Chicago as a possibility.
> I read that a person can take the Blue Line from the airport to downtown Chicago, and I saw an airbnb room that was $47 a night that was a few minutes walk from the Red Line.
> Has anyone vacationed in Chicago and taken those Red and Blue Lines?  Are they easy to find and navigate?  Do you think it is possible to spend a week in Chicago and see things without a car?



Part 1 of 2 Parts: CTA Blue Line

Chicago is Train City, I envy you. Depending on where you are staying you really don't need wheels especially since the CTA Blue Line terminates at O'Hare Airport. The best advice I can give you is don't dress or even look like a tourist. Don't look up at tall buildings except maybe The Sears Tower and more so wherever you are act like you are comfortable, not arrogant but self assured. If anybody that appears unsavory approaches you beat them to it by asking them for the time then move on. That tactic usually throws them off giving you enough time to move away quickly. Basically just enjoy yourself.









www.transitchicago.com/blueline/

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=142878192431340&__tn__=C-R

www.twitter.com/ctablueln?lang=en

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/242242058/blue-line-chicago-transit/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Line_(CTA)


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 9, 2021)

Part 2 of 2 Parts: CTA Red Line











www.transitchicago.com/redline/

www.facebook.com/CTARedExt/

www.twitter.com/redlinecta?lang=en

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/234647030/cta-red-line/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Line_(CTA)





















https://www.youtube.com/user/CTAConnections/videos


----------

